# No thank you



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I was sitting outside terrace of this restaurant in rural Finland and the employee approached every customer and asked if they would like to order something else. What should I say if I don't want to eat anything more? (In other words, what is "No, thank you" in Finnish?)


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

"Kiitos ei."


----------



## sakvaka

Or 'Ei kiitos'.


----------



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

Thank you. I was wondering if I was being too harsh or something, but now I assume that kiitos ei or ei kiitos suffices.


----------

